

Ubuntu May 'See' and React to the Physical World - tzury
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/205598/ubuntu_may_see_and_react_to_the_physical_world.html?tk=hp_new

======
rbanffy
One very simple thing I would love to have is setting the city I am in through
3G, GPS or wifi location.

Having the desktop making smart decisions about how to show stuff according to
where I am is cool. But flashing huge notifications on a full screen when I am
not close is a privacy issue if it's the default behaviour.

------
GiraffeNecktie
It would be nice if the OS could track the tip of my index finger and thumb so
that I could move the cursor, scroll and click with a simple gesture.

------
clofresh
The proof of concept video is pretty cool: <http://vimeo.com/14959854>

